# Work Reference attestation



## wmase766 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi there,
Am applying for DPS card[Security Related] and am told to get my work references attested back in South Africa,Does anyone have a clue on how it works.I really dont understand how will I start getting them attested since they are only issued by HR Department,please advice!


----------

